# Anyone want to fish Burnet,Scotts and Sylvan



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Shoot me a pm by 11:00 tonight it won't be more than $15.00 a piece. We'll leave out of Sylvan Beach.

Mike


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

hey mike, are you wade fishing or from boat?


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Tomorrow's trip is now filled up! I'll post again just before the weekend.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

tngbmt said:


> hey mike, are you wade fishing or from boat?


You can do either one but............they're will also be a $50.00 pick-up fee!!


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

Should I bring an epirb? :tongue:


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

Mike, I'm down


----------

